# World Of Goo



## fen_boy (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone else bought this on WiiWare (it's out on Mac/PC too), it's ace!

See http://2dboy.com/games.php


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 2, 2009)

that'll be a no then, it's really good, you should get it.


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2009)

What is this 'Bought' that you speak of?

WiiWare is FreeWare 

Just downloaded it, and it initaly looks interesting....


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 2, 2009)

Just been playing it actually and its a for awesome.  Reminds me a little of Soda Play.  Stuck trying to get the big head into the grinder at the top of the volcano


----------



## tommers (Jan 2, 2009)

ooooh, I might get this. looks good.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 3, 2009)

Mooncat said:


> Just been playing it actually and its a for awesome.  Reminds me a little of Soda Play.  Stuck trying to get the big head into the grinder at the top of the volcano



I'm stuck there too


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 3, 2009)

Its just a case of slowly teasing it up the spout.  



Reading back what I've just typed I think I'll stop right there


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 3, 2009)

Ooh! you cheeky bugger


----------



## Mooncat (Jan 4, 2009)

Having just finished the game all I can say is MOAR!

its Portal all over again


----------



## Addy (Jan 4, 2009)

After a session of playing this game with family and alcohol involved all I can say is...

WIN!


----------

